# My first time singing opera



## Simpan27 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello

I have been getting interested in opera vocals. So i tried to do a quick cover of a jussi björling song it is in swedish. How does it sound? I dont know if i am a baritone or tenor.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1kWO6stjpyn


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

If you have any sense for what is good singing you know yourself how it sounds.


----------



## Simpan27 (Jan 22, 2018)

I dont really hehe. Did u know the song?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Simpan27 said:


> I dont really hehe. Did u know the song?


Yes I do know the song.
You sound like most untrained people would sound if they sung it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> Yes I do know the song.
> You sound like most untrained people would sound if they sung it.


http://www.talkclassical.com/52275-trying-sing-high-c.html?highlight=#post1338559

Not the first time he tried.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Simpan27 said:


> I have been getting interested in opera vocals.


I'm untrained singer but a highly-trained musician -- composition, theory, piano. I've been singing in my choir's bass section for several years and my voice's power has increased somewhat. Also I can go deeper than before, but do not go below F at the bottom of the bass clef because my voice starts to feel uncomfortable. I sit beside a trained bass soloist whose loudness and range are still way beyond mine, and always will be! I would encourage your singing, but you need serious training before attempting opera at all, let alone what Jussi Bjoerling could do. Be careful!


----------



## Triple A (Jul 15, 2018)

If you like to sing opera come along to sing and watch artist urban poets, opera singers and other performing artists on the 27th of July from 7 pm to 10h30pm.Longfield Hall 50 Knatchbull Rd Brixton London SE5 9QYduring this experimental creative project.

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/in-o...ve-classical-music-poetry-tickets-46492942643

"IN OTHER WORDS"

Gida Live and Triple-A have teamed up with the Longfield Hall Trust to present a night of Live Classical singers and musicians from France and others countries along with Urban Spoken Word & Poetry.

Triple-A musicians comprise of Mezzo-Soprano: Nathalie Villoing - Soprano & Oboist: Andree

Pianiste: Nadia Lheureux

Refreshments available


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Roger Knox said:


> I'm untrained singer but a highly-trained musician -- composition, theory, piano. I've been singing in my choir's bass section for several years and my voice's power has increased somewhat. Also I can go deeper than before, but do not go below F at the bottom of the bass clef because my voice starts to feel uncomfortable. I sit beside a trained bass soloist whose loudness and range are still way beyond mine, and always will be! I would encourage your singing, but you need serious training before attempting opera at all, let alone what Jussi Bjoerling could do. Be careful!


It is not from an opera it is a part of Three songs for soloist and piano or orchestra by Gustav Nordquist. Jussi Björlings recording is the most famous and it have become his signature song.

The whole work sung by Ann-Sofie von Otter.

Jussi Björling singing Till havs.

A bit unfair to compare.


----------

